# Knight Divine ll Dramatic Lashes Tutorial



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW so i finally get the chance to post this tutorial after finishing it 3 days ago...i forgot how much it took to make a tutorial wheeeew but it's worth it! I was on my way to the Street Fair and didn't want the look to be too dramatic so I changed some of the products i used....Anyway i hope you enjoy!!






FACE
Rimmel London liquid foundation
Clinque powder
MAC porcelain
MAC cheek blush
MAC Prep and Prime skin
EYES
Concealer (no brand)
MAC Vanilla
MAC Knight Divine
MAC Smolder for e/s base
MAC Carbon
MAC Espresso
NYX Milk liner
Ardel false lash in 135
Great Lash Big mascara
LIP #1
a deep brick red l/l
MAC Viva Glam l
LIP #2
NXY Indian Pink l/s
MXY Frosted Beige l/g

*There's a couple different products that I did or didn't use from the original FOTD...
*SORRY its picture heavy...





With foundation, powder, concealer on. I filled my eyebrows in with Espresso using a flat angled brush. (As you can see, I forgot and kept on with my makeup forgetting to take a picture of the first step..eyeliner. lol)




1. I used Smolder for my eyeshadow base to intensify Knight Divine. Applying it on the lid, try not to pass your crease line.




2. Using my fingers I blended out the smolder, keeping it within the bottom lid. You can use a blending brush if your not comfortable using your finger.








3. Using MAC 209 (I think, the number is fading away) brush to pat on Knight Divine on top of Smolder.




like so...




4. Using MAC 272 blending brush, blend Knight Divine into the crease and a tad bit upward towards the brow bone for a fading effect. I blended by using little circular motions.




like so.... 




5. Using NYX Milk liner I applied a couple strokes below the brow bone as a base for my highlight.








6. Using a flat brush, I blended Vanilla over the NYX Milk.








7. Using Smolder I lined the top (I winged my liner out a bit), bottom and my waterline with Smolder.




like so...








8. Using a small pointed but dense blending brush, I smudged the Smolder in small circular motions following the liner.




like so...




9. Using the same brush with Carbon blend the bottom liner. When blending at the outter V, blend the liner upwards connecting it to the e/s to make that V shape.




like so..




10. Curl lashes








11. Apply one layer of mascara, I used Great Big Lash ::NewFavoriteMacara::








12. Applied Ardel lashes in 135.








13. Applied Cheek with an angled blush brush to the apples of my cheeks.








14. Using a brick red liner to line my lips, bring the color in a bit. *if you want a rounded top, always start from the corners of your mouth.








15. Apply Viva Glam l








16. Using Porcelain with the same blush brush I set my foundation, by using the same brush it adds a touch of pink warmth to my face.
Doneeee....lol (excuse the just-got-out-of-the-shower hair)








*the original FOTD









Decided to change my lip color lol




NYX Indian Pink




NYX Frosted Beige




I applied the Indian Pink l/s first then the l/g
And this is the final look that i went with...and i did my hair lol









Thanks for looking!! :0)


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 6, 2009)

I like the second pic of the much softer lip color..your blending in impeccable..great look..u also have the cutest baby face...Fantastic job..keep up the fantastic work like u always do..


----------



## tepa1974 (Sep 7, 2009)

Love it with both lips but my fave is the softer lip.  Great job!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 7, 2009)

Both lips are HOT!!!! Great look!! Thanx for the TUT!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to do this tutorial!  You always do such a flawless job with your makeup!  Gorgeous!


----------



## glassy girl (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautifullll


----------



## Shining (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks,I love the eye make-up.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome tutorial!!!
Can you tell me what angled blush brush you used?


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Sep 7, 2009)

Girl, you look gooood!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Thanks for the awesome tutorial!!!
Can you tell me what angled blush brush you used?_

 
there's no brand on it, i got the brush along with my makeup kit for school..


----------



## justmimi (Sep 15, 2009)

beautiful. i like it with both lip looks.


----------



## ashpardesi (Sep 15, 2009)

gorgeous look..I really like your technique..


----------



## kariii (Sep 15, 2009)

i LOVE IT!!! thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Sep 16, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 18, 2009)

Great tutorial! I love the looks with either lip color... so easy to change it up!


----------



## jolly005 (Nov 4, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 4, 2009)

Loved it with the red lipstick.


----------



## forevernars (Nov 4, 2009)

I love the picture with your hair up! SO pretty


----------



## Meisje (Nov 4, 2009)

Kickass blending and you look gorgeous.


----------



## Babylard (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks for tut. its also nice to add some young puunk or blue flame on the lid for sparkle


----------



## xglittery (Nov 8, 2009)

Very classy look! I love the red lips =) Thanks for sharing this with us! Definitely trying this soon!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 12, 2009)

I really like the second look.


----------



## Reiven (Dec 19, 2009)

Love the look, with both lipcolours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and your hair is really beautiful ^^


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow! Awesome blending, it's superb! 

I think my favorite was the red lip of the two. I'm a sucker for dramatic stuff.


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Dec 28, 2009)

i loved both lips colour on u .. u and ur makeup r sooo beautifull!!


----------

